# Identifying Precista Watch



## Donk (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi

I have contacted the Precista distributor but have not been able to find any information relating to this watch, it was my Grandfathers and although I have no intention of selling it, I would like to know a rough value, confirmation of it's age and any other info that coulb be of interest?

I am told it dates back to 1945 but confirmation would be great. It keeps perfect time to this day! I'm not sure if the case is gold but it is not magnetic.

Somewhere reliable that I may be able to get the two buttons replaced near Bath would also help?

Sorry if these are ignorant questions but I am not a collector or have any experience with timepieces.




























Thanks


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The Prestica 'distributor' is the current owner of the brand name and has nothing to do with the older watches, I think the original Prestica disappeared in the mid 1980s (?)

That looks to be a fairly typical 1940s/ 1950s/60s ( more 50s than 40s I would say ) gold plated chronograph, Im not au fait enough to regognise the movement but a few mins on google image search for vintage mechanical chronograph movements should find it.... Its not very fair to value old vatches like this as there are so many variables but Im going to say Â£100-150 ish depending on the movement....


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

I found an Edward Platts from Sheffield responsible for this trade mark. He is still making chronographes, diving watches, dress watches:

http://trademarks.justia.com/852/79/precista-85279538.html

http://www.trademarkia.com/precista-85279538.html

Andreas


----------



## Donk (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks for the input gents

I've been in possession of the watch for the last decade, my mother is sure that a neighbour, who was a merchant seaman, brought this back to England for my Grandfather in the late 1940's.

I have been looking online hoping to find some pics or info on the same watch for some time to no avail. I guess this implies it is a little rare? I go through phases of wearing it every few years & coincidentally wore it not knowingly on the same day of the anniversary of my grandfathers passing, I'm not superstitious but this did make me curious to find a little history on it.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

ok, ignore that, i was thinking of the 'Smiths' brand, also owned by Eddie over on the darkside.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Rotundus said:


> ok, ignore that, i was thinking of the 'Smiths' brand, also owned by Eddie over on the darkside.


For the uninitiated the "darkside" is TZ-UK.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Drum2000 said:


> Rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > ok, ignore that, i was thinking of the 'Smiths' brand, also owned by Eddie over on the darkside.
> ...


ooooooooo *INITIATION*, i like the sound of that :diablo:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You really need to I'd the movement, if you look closely im sure you will find a makers mark and a number , look under or near the balance spring, the bit that is spinning back and forth....

Prestica will have bought in the movement and case etc and branded them up, same as hundreds of small makers back then, not a bad thing as it looks like a quality movement..... If you do a google image search for say, 'vintage mechanical chronograph' you will see lots of similar watches..


----------



## Donk (Sep 7, 2012)

jasonm said:


> You really need to I'd the movement, if you look closely im sure you will find a makers mark and a number , look under or near the balance spring, the bit that is spinning back and forth....
> 
> Prestica will have bought in the movement and case etc and branded them up, same as hundreds of small makers back then, not a bad thing as it looks like a quality movement..... If you do a google image search for say, 'vintage mechanical chronograph' you will see lots of similar watches..


Really appreciate your help with this; I had tried searching for the movement in both Google and Yahoo image searches upon your 1st suggestion but unfortunately to no avail.

I have with some difficulty managed to see some text:-

"17 Jewells"

"Swiss made"

Partially hidden letters & "248"

Possibly time to take it to a Jeweller but last time I did this they were very uninterested. It's not easy to take pics & had to use a bright light to get macro shots, this has produced a lot of reflection.


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Could be wrong on this but Landeron248

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&&2uswk&Landeron_248

Kev


----------



## Donk (Sep 7, 2012)

KevG said:


> Could be wrong on this but Landeron248
> 
> http://www.ranfft.de...wk&Landeron_248
> 
> Kev


Yes it is! Brilliant, I also just found an image about 50 pages through on Yahoo but not as clear or informative as yours. Thank you.

I'll do some research on this.

Thanks again.


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Happy to be of help,the good doctors site is an excellent source, glad you've got the info you need, hope you can date it. Might be worth having a word with Roy about the work you want doing.

Kev


----------

